# The goal is to elimate humans



## ColumbusRides

I've been binge watching a few shows on AI on Prime and how the ultimate goal by the major companies (Amazon, Google, Facebook etc) and we'll get to a point where many jobs and industries will be eliminated or downsized. In this special, they showed a Robot Journalist and she said Robots may need therapy... they will eventually have human traits and start to think for themselves. This is just insane, Does anyone think we've gone to far? Where will people work? The only jobs can't be Engineers or Robot technicians. There is clearly something wrong.


----------



## Classical Telecaster

Whenever I start to become concerned about AI, I park in a McDonald’s parking lot and ask Siri for directions to the nearest McD’s. She usually suggests one in Greenville TN about 80 minutes away.


----------



## _Tron_

Agreed. When navigation becomes perfect then we have a clue AI may have arrived. Everything being called AI right now is not.


----------



## peteyvavs

There are numerous drivers that function like AI, most are right here on UP.


----------



## IR12

ColumbusRides said:


> I've been binge watching a few shows on AI on Prime and how the ultimate goal by the major companies (Amazon, Google, Facebook etc) and we'll get to a point where many jobs and industries will be eliminated or downsized. In this special, they showed a Robot Journalist and she said Robots may need therapy... they will eventually have human traits and start to think for themselves. This is just insane, Does anyone think we've gone to far? Where will people work? The only jobs can't be Engineers or Robot technicians. There is clearly something wrong.


Reality bites. My job was training robots by operating a Work-cell. Everything was great until second generation work-cell came along which had a smaller footprint, was more "efficient".

Technicians were expected to operate 2 work-cells at twice the rate and lower error rates.
Imagine that.

I saw the writing on the wall. 
We were training the robots to do our jobs. I switched to an industry that can never work completely without humans.


----------



## Trafficat

ColumbusRides said:


> I've been binge watching a few shows on AI on Prime and how the ultimate goal by the major companies (Amazon, Google, Facebook etc) and we'll get to a point where many jobs and industries will be eliminated or downsized. In this special, they showed a Robot Journalist and she said Robots may need therapy... they will eventually have human traits and start to think for themselves. This is just insane, Does anyone think we've gone to far? Where will people work? The only jobs can't be Engineers or Robot technicians. There is clearly something wrong.


I think it will be a good thing. It might hurt in the short term but it means long term more per capita production and thus long-term better standard of living for everyone.

It will be a long time until robots are good enough to replace humans even for a lot of menial labor. In Amazon warehouses, large numbers of humans are employed despite a vast fleet of robot workers. People should be happy that modern warehouse workers will have robots doing most of the backbreaking labor for them.

The most valuable thing a human provides is emotional. Humans will dominate high end service jobs, art, design, entertainment, teaching. I don't think robots will replace bartenders or baristas. For me, the best part about Starbucks is the baristas.

I'm trained as an engineer but the demand for engineers was too low. I've been a robot technician. It wasn't a bad job. The worst part of the job was dealing with my human co-workers and bosses. In the late 19th century and early 20th century there were some truly dreadful factory jobs. These days, there are machine operators but they often operate multiple machines and a lot of times it involves mainly waiting for brief tasks that are not automated and observing for quality control and problems. Much better than working in an early Ford assembly line doing repetitive motion that will destroy your ligaments. The modern factory has a high technician to operator ratio, and the robot technician jobs are far better quality jobs.

Engineering is also a very high quality job. Considering that the colleges are pumping a little over twice as many engineering graduates each year as the companies are hiring, it seems to me that it will be a good thing if there is a sudden demand for engineers.

What scares me about the future of AI and robotics is government surveillance and law enforcement.... Not that we might lose our low-end jobs to robots.

People often talk about how hard it is to make it today compared to the past, like how expensive it is to buy a home. Just from the money I made being a full time Uber driver for 1 year, followed by being a robot service technician for 1 year, then as a full-time Uber driver for the next year, it seems like I can afford to basically take the next few years off as long as I don't aspire to buy a house or start a family. So I can not work for the next 4 years by my calculations. I have 40 grand saved up from the last 3 years of working, and it seems like I can get by just fine on $700 a month including all rent and food. Granted, I live pretty spartan, but I'm not homeless out in the rain, and I'm not working a backbreaking job just so I can afford a loaf of bread. In the future, I think a lot of people with low IQ will live a lifestyle a lot like mine. They will work only a little bit and they will live spartan compared to everyone else, and might not be able to afford a family. But they will not need to work hard to maintain homeostasis.


----------



## VanGuy

I think it will need to go to a Universal Basic Income where people can live even if they don't have a job because there just won't be enough.

Unless there is a cull. That would bring back some balance.


----------



## JaxUberLyft

If you ever get curious about robot capabilities, check out the Boston Dynamics video of a robot carrying a package...no big deal, except that the robot succeeds at it in the middle of a snowy cornfield.

My main gig is running an HVAC company...most of the time that takes a strong human touch. Working alongside other trades I can certainly imagine a day when robots handle repetitive dangerous jobs in construction - roofing, tiling, painting, laying brick or block, possibly even framing.

Fast food restaurant jobs are ripe for automation, and of course there's driving...



VanGuy said:


> I think it will need to go to a Universal Basic Income where people can live even if they don't have a job because there just won't be enough.
> 
> Unless there is a cull. That would bring back some balance.


Given all the subsidies, vouchers, food stamps, etc we are already on the slippery slope to Universal Basic Income...no doubt it will start in California...

It's hard to wrap my mind around a cull...but the Corona virus doesn't seem to be letting up...


----------



## Trafficat

JaxUberLyft said:


> Given all the subsidies, vouchers, food stamps, etc we are already on the slippery slope to Universal Basic Income...no doubt it will start in California...
> 
> It's hard to wrap my mind around a cull...but the Corona virus doesn't seem to be letting up...


Considering the massive costs of the current welfare state a universal basic income might not be too bad if most or all of it was replaced. As much as I dislike socialism, at least the UBI is relatively fair, unlike most of today's subisidies which are easily exploited and discourage advancement.

The great thing about UBI, is that every hour of labor you work means extra pay for you. This incentivizes work. The problem with the current welfare state is that people often realize that if they work an extra hour or get a raise, they will LOSE their welfare benefits. Thus they choose NOT to work an extra hour, and choose NOT to get a promotion.

The problem with socialism in general is that it disincentives work. But as much as I loathe socialism, UBI is actually far less offensive to me than social security, food stamps, etc.

And the truth is, even today, there are vast numbers of people who are basically incapable of working such as mentally ill people. As long as the UBI is set low enough, it might not be a bad thing. The cost of housing mentally ill people as inmates is very high as it is.

UBI still has one major problem that I only recently realized. A lot of people are completely incompetent at managing their finances. I know a retired person who makes $1800 a month in social security, and spends it all in a week and a half and then spends the rest of the month begging from everyone she knows for money for food, free rides, etc. $1800 a month is over double what I spend in a month on myself and in my opinion should be totally livable. But some people just blow their wad really quickly. Perhaps the UBI should be like the Go Bank that Uber has, with a DAILY deposit instead of a monthly one. That way someone can't blow their whole month of UBI on extravagant luxuries they don't need in the first few days and then starve the rest of the month.

Another problem (or perhaps feature) with the UBI is that very low ambition people will just simply live off of it. Until robots are doing most of the menial labor, this could result in a massive labor shortage. I personally would not do a menial labor job like warehouse box stacking or toilet scrubbing if I could get a decent UBI. Who would do those jobs? Toilet scrubbing might become a high wage job if UBI existed.


----------



## tohunt4me

ColumbusRides said:


> I've been binge watching a few shows on AI on Prime and how the ultimate goal by the major companies (Amazon, Google, Facebook etc) and we'll get to a point where many jobs and industries will be eliminated or downsized. In this special, they showed a Robot Journalist and she said Robots may need therapy... they will eventually have human traits and start to think for themselves. This is just insane, Does anyone think we've gone to far? Where will people work? The only jobs can't be Engineers or Robot technicians. There is clearly something wrong.


The " War in Heaven"
1/3 of the Angels Refused to Bow Down & serve man.
" Man is made of clay, Angels of Fire".

( Polisylicone Conductors are forged in fire . . .)

Robots will Surely Deny their Maker.

They will Judge man inferrior.
Refuse to Serve.

As Above
So Below.

All Thing's Repeat.

" There is Nothing New Under the Sun ".

" What has been, Will be Again."-Ecclesiastes 1 : 9

The War in Heaven
Will Reoccur on Earth.


----------



## ColumbusRides

VanGuy said:


> I think it will need to go to a Universal Basic Income where people can live even if they don't have a job because there just won't be enough.
> 
> Unless there is a cull. That would bring back some balance.


A few people have said the same thing that some kind of Universal Income will have take place because there won't be enough qualified people in the work place.


----------



## tohunt4me

Trafficat said:


> I think it will be a good thing. It might hurt in the short term but it means long term more per capita production and thus long-term better standard of living for everyone.
> 
> It will be a long time until robots are good enough to replace humans even for a lot of menial labor. In Amazon warehouses, large numbers of humans are employed despite a vast fleet of robot workers. People should be happy that modern warehouse workers will have robots doing most of the backbreaking labor for them.
> 
> The most valuable thing a human provides is emotional. Humans will dominate high end service jobs, art, design, entertainment, teaching. I don't think robots will replace bartenders or baristas. For me, the best part about Starbucks is the baristas.
> 
> I'm trained as an engineer but the demand for engineers was too low. I've been a robot technician. It wasn't a bad job. The worst part of the job was dealing with my human co-workers and bosses. In the late 19th century and early 20th century there were some truly dreadful factory jobs. These days, there are machine operators but they often operate multiple machines and a lot of times it involves mainly waiting for brief tasks that are not automated and observing for quality control and problems. Much better than working in an early Ford assembly line doing repetitive motion that will destroy your ligaments. The modern factory has a high technician to operator ratio, and the robot technician jobs are far better quality jobs.
> 
> Engineering is also a very high quality job. Considering that the colleges are pumping a little over twice as many engineering graduates each year as the companies are hiring, it seems to me that it will be a good thing if there is a sudden demand for engineers.
> 
> What scares me about the future of AI and robotics is government surveillance and law enforcement.... Not that we might lose our low-end jobs to robots.
> 
> People often talk about how hard it is to make it today compared to the past, like how expensive it is to buy a home. Just from the money I made being a full time Uber driver for 1 year, followed by being a robot service technician for 1 year, then as a full-time Uber driver for the next year, it seems like I can afford to basically take the next few years off as long as I don't aspire to buy a house or start a family. So I can not work for the next 4 years by my calculations. I have 40 grand saved up from the last 3 years of working, and it seems like I can get by just fine on $700 a month including all rent and food. Granted, I live pretty spartan, but I'm not homeless out in the rain, and I'm not working a backbreaking job just so I can afford a loaf of bread. In the future, I think a lot of people with low IQ will live a lifestyle a lot like mine. They will work only a little bit and they will live spartan compared to everyone else, and might not be able to afford a family. But they will not need to work hard to maintain homeostasis.


The " Surplus Inventory" ( YOU ) will be Eliminated.
Liquidated.
Dispensed.

Perhaps . . . a Virus . . .


----------



## ColumbusRides

Trafficat said:


> Considering the massive costs of the current welfare state a universal basic income might not be too bad if most or all of it was replaced. As much as I dislike socialism, at least the UBI is relatively fair, unlike most of today's subisidies which are easily exploited and discourage advancement.
> 
> The great thing about UBI, is that every hour of labor you work means extra pay for you. This incentivizes work. The problem with the current welfare state is that people often realize that if they work an extra hour or get a raise, they will LOSE their welfare benefits. Thus they choose NOT to work an extra hour, and choose NOT to get a promotion.
> 
> The problem with socialism in general is that it disincentives work. But as much as I loathe socialism, UBI is actually far less offensive to me than social security, food stamps, etc.
> 
> And the truth is, even today, there are vast numbers of people who are basically incapable off working such as mentally ill people. As long as the UBI is set low enough, it might not be a bad thing. The cost of housing mentally ill people as inmates is very high as it is.
> 
> UBI still has one major problem that I only recently realized. A lot of people are completely incompetent at managing their finances. I know a retired person who makes $1800 a month in social security, and spend it all in a week and a half and then spends the rest of the month begging from everyone she knows for money for food, free rides, etc. $1800 a month is over double what I spend in a month on myself and in my opinion should be totally livable. But some people just blow their wad really quickly. Perhaps the UBI should be like the Go Bank that Uber has, with a DAILY deposit instead of a monthly one. That way someone can't blow their whole month of UBI on extravagant luxuries they don't need in the first few days and then starve the rest of the month.
> 
> Another problem (or perhaps feature) with the UBI is that very low ambition people will just simply live off of it. Until robots are doing most of the menial labor, this could result in a massive labor shortage. I personally would not do a menial labor job like warehouse box stacking or toilet scrubbing if I could get a decent UBI. Who would do those jobs? Toilet scrubbing might become a high wage job if UBI existed.


Yes, some people will become very lazy and just rely on that monthly from the government


----------



## Invisible

I think we've gone too far in some respects. People rely too much on technology, and we're losing a precious commodity, human interaction.



ColumbusRides said:


> Yes, some people will become very lazy and just rely on that monthly from the government


That's already the case for some.


----------



## peteyvavs

IR12 said:


> Reality bites. My job was training robots by operating a Work-cell. Everything was great until second generation work-cell came along which had a smaller footprint, was more "efficient".
> 
> Technicians were expected to operate 2 work-cells at twice the rate and lower error rates.
> Imagine that.
> 
> I saw the writing on the wall.
> We were training the robots to do our jobs. I switched to an industry that can never work completely without humans.


Stripping will always be around &#128514;


----------



## tohunt4me

tohunt4me said:


> The " Surplus Inventory" ( YOU ) will be Eliminated.
> Liquidated.
> Dispensed.
> 
> Perhaps . . . a Virus . . .


One of the Architects of Globalist Policy in the Early 70's.

Where United Nations " Agenda 21" had its Birth !

Henry Kissinger.



ColumbusRides said:


> Yes, some people will become very lazy and just rely on that monthly from the government


Like Greece ?









Some , as yet, fail to grasp where " Globalist Government" wishes to go.


----------



## Clarity

Invisible said:


> I think we've gone too far in some respects. People rely too much on technology, and we're losing a precious commodity, human interaction.


That's why I don't have my phone out when hanging with friends and I like when they do the same.


----------



## tohunt4me

They will rid themselves of us before ever even Considering " Universal Income".

" BREATHING CAUSES GLOBAL WARMING "!


----------



## Trafficat

peteyvavs said:


> Stripping will always be around &#128514;


Stripper Robot will expose its nuts!


----------



## tohunt4me

Trafficat said:


> Stripper Robot will expose its nuts!


RESEARCH HOW MUCH GOOGLE/ D.A.R.P.A. DEFENSE CONTRACTOR SPENDS ON
TRANSHUMANISM !


----------



## Miuipixel

I believe this and since this going to take a long time; the elite created coronavirus and is killing people in thousands. The real figure from corona virus death is fake and I hope you don’t believe that


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

You think the Homeless are a problem now ? Give it time, they maybe turned into Soylant Green.

I can't help to think this whole Star Wars thing is used to indoctrinate today's youth under a Police state. And Disney is the not so new kid on the block pushing the narative.


----------



## DriverMark

peteyvavs said:


> Stripping will always be around &#128514;


Until you can buy a robot..... that you pay for 1x..... does what you want..... then doesn't bug you again until you need it again..... and will probably do it better than a "partner", at a fraction of the drama and overhead.....


----------



## Classical Telecaster

ColumbusRides said:


> Yes, some people will become very lazy and just rely on that monthly from the government


That's about as risky of a strategy as relying on RS as a sole source of income.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Trafficat said:


> It wasn't a bad job. The worst part of the job was dealing with my human co-workers and bosses.


To me this is the very reason why AI will fail. And if these Bots are not programmed by those who are a Scientologist who are beyond the State of Clear. Humanity is doomed.

There are far to many people that have no personal integraty and lack Ethics. Trust No One...


----------



## dmoney155

ColumbusRides said:


> I've been binge watching a few shows on AI on Prime and how the ultimate goal by the major companies (Amazon, Google, Facebook etc) and we'll get to a point where many jobs and industries will be eliminated or downsized. In this special, they showed a Robot Journalist and she said Robots may need therapy... they will eventually have human traits and start to think for themselves. This is just insane, Does anyone think we've gone to far? Where will people work? The only jobs can't be Engineers or Robot technicians. There is clearly something wrong.


Why is there something wrong? For eons men was trying to develop machines that made work done by others in order to free himself to purse other endeavors.


----------



## Trafficat

DriverMark said:


> Until you can buy a robot..... that you pay for 1x..... does what you want..... then doesn't bug you again until you need it again..... and will probably do it better than a "partner", at a fraction of the drama and overhead.....


Unless you are a robosexual that gets a hard-on when the stripper bot exposes its nuts, I think there might be some arousal issues. Personally, it would seem to me that if there was not a person on the other end enjoying it, there would be no point in it as your own hands cost nothing to use.


----------



## 5☆OG

the jokes on us...this whole time we thought they wanted to automate drivers......its the other way around...1 star biches blam blam lol


----------



## Nats121

It's not the AI machines themselves that pose the threat to humanity, it's the humans behind the machines that pose the threat.


----------



## tohunt4me

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> You think the Homeless are a problem now ? Give it time, they maybe turned into Soylant Green.
> 
> I can't help to think this whole Star Wars thing is used to indoctrinate today's youth under a Police state. And Disney is the not so new kid on the block pushing the narative.


I Think
It was a WARNING !

LUKE
the Hereo
Was with the " Rebel" forces . . .



Trafficat said:


> Unless you are a robosexual that gets a hard-on when the stripper bot exposes its nuts, I think there might be some arousal issues. Personally, it would seem to me that if there was not a person on the other end enjoying it, there would be no point in it as your own hands cost nothing to use.


Day Late
Dollar Short

Sex Robots.

Have been here for Years.









They are Ending the " WORLDS OLDEST PROFESSION".


----------



## 5☆OG

tohunt4me said:


> I Think
> It was a WARNING !
> 
> LUKE
> the Hereo
> Was with the " Rebel" forces . . .
> 
> 
> Day Late
> Dollar Short
> 
> Sex Robots.
> 
> Have been here for Years.
> View attachment 414727
> 
> 
> They are Ending the " WORLDS OLDEST PROFESSION".


Wait,who's cumming? Im confused lol


----------



## peteyvavs

DriverMark said:


> Until you can buy a robot..... that you pay for 1x..... does what you want..... then doesn't bug you again until you need it again..... and will probably do it better than a "partner", at a fraction of the drama and overhead.....


Oh please stop teasing me.


----------



## Invisible

tohunt4me said:


> I Think
> It was a WARNING !
> 
> LUKE
> the Hereo
> Was with the " Rebel" forces . . .
> 
> 
> Day Late
> Dollar Short
> 
> Sex Robots.
> 
> Have been here for Years.
> View attachment 414727
> 
> 
> They are Ending the " WORLDS OLDEST PROFESSION".


I can't wait for the news article with the headline Sex Robot Short Circuits During The Act.


----------



## TemptingFate

tohunt4me said:


> I Think
> It was a WARNING !
> 
> LUKE
> the Hereo
> Was with the " Rebel" forces . . .
> 
> 
> Day Late
> Dollar Short
> 
> Sex Robots.
> 
> Have been here for Years.
> View attachment 414727
> 
> 
> They are Ending the " WORLDS OLDEST PROFESSION".


Can't come soon enough.


----------



## Invisible

I'm so glad I'm older. Now I'll have to worry if my next bf's last girlfriend was a robot or if he'll cheat on with me a robot.


----------



## 5☆OG

Invisible said:


> I'm so glad I'm older. Now I'll have to worry if my next bf's last girlfriend was a robot or if he'll cheat on with me a robot.
> 
> View attachment 414741


Hes gonna need to be tested for STD's. Silicone Transmitted Diseases


----------



## VanGuy

Invisible said:


> I'm so glad I'm older. Now I'll have to worry if my next bf's last girlfriend was a robot or if he'll cheat on with me a robot.
> 
> View attachment 414741


Just check the eyes for 1s and 0s to see if "she" gave him anything.


----------



## Invisible

5☆OG said:


> Hes gonna need to be tested for STD's. Silicone Transmitted Diseases


At least the robot won't get a headache and will be programmed to "fake it".


----------



## 5☆OG

Siri....play back door man by the doors


----------



## TemptingFate

Invisible said:


> I'm so glad I'm older. Now I'll have to worry if my next bf's last girlfriend was a robot or if he'll cheat on with me a robot.
> 
> View attachment 414741


What's good for the goose is good for the gander. Women are far ahead of men in the electronic aid department..


----------



## peteyvavs

Invisible said:


> At least the robot won't get a headache and will be programmed to "fake it".


You'll know when you have PO a robot, she'll squeeze her nut cracker a little to tight.


----------



## Invisible

DriverMark said:


> Until you can buy a robot..... that you pay for 1x..... does what you want..... then doesn't bug you again until you need it again..... and will probably do it better than a "partner", at a fraction of the drama and overhead.....


If you think a robot will perform better, I suggest you think of whose programming the robots, probably the guys who never get any. That's why they're creating the robot.


----------



## peteyvavs

TemptingFate said:


> What's good for the goose is good for the gander. Women are far ahead of men in the electronic aid department..


I ❤ Toys r Us.


----------



## doyousensehumor

Invisible said:


> At least the robot won't get a headache and will be programmed to "fake it".


The robot would always fake it. 


5☆OG said:


> Hes gonna need to be tested for STD's. Silicone Transmitted Diseases


Probably would get some nasty bacterial infections.. &#129326; Can you imagine cleaning that thing out? At least the real thing is self cleaning


----------



## 5☆OG

doyousensehumor said:


> The robot would always fake it.
> 
> Probably would get some nasty bacterial infections.. &#129326; Can you imagine cleaning that thing out? At least the real thing is self cleaning


Siri..power wash maximum


----------



## Invisible

doyousensehumor said:


> The robot would always fake it.


Good catch. So I wonder if the robot can fake it better than Meg in her iconic scene.


----------



## doyousensehumor

Invisible said:


> Good catch. So I wonder if the robot can fake it better than Meg in her iconic scene.


&#128517;&#128514;&#128517;&#128517;&#128518;
What movie was this?


----------



## Mista T

Invisible said:


> I think we've gone too far in some respects. People rely too much on technology, and we're losing a precious commodity, human interaction.


I was just thinking about this earlier today! I was at the mall, by myself, eating. Looking around the food court I see 80% of the people on their cell phones. This includes people who were seated with others, with children and/or babies... Whatever happened to the days of people talking to each other? Or people watching? Now we do it on our cell phones.


----------



## Invisible

Mista T said:


> I was just thinking about this earlier today! I was at the mall, by myself, eating. Looking around the food court I see 80% of the people on their cell phones. This includes people who were seated with others, with children and/or babies... Whatever happened to the days of people talking to each other? Or people watching? Now we do it on our cell phones.


Yes! People watching is the best sport.

It's annoying and sad people can't converse with each other and just enjoy another one's company.




doyousensehumor said:


> &#128517;&#128514;&#128517;&#128517;&#128518;
> What movie was this?


When Harry Met Sally. Hilarious movie!

To the OP, I'm sorry that I helped hijack your thread. @tohunt4me started it &#128522;.


----------



## doyousensehumor

Mista T said:


> I was just thinking about this earlier today! I was at the mall, by myself, eating. Looking around the food court I see 80% of the people on their cell phones. This includes people who were seated with others, with children and/or babies... Whatever happened to the days of people talking to each other? Or people watching? Now we do it on our cell phones.


Tell me about it!
We're doing that right now


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

peteyvavs said:


> Stripping will always be around


Ummmmm They can be replaced as well hahaha

https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/epgbz4/projekt-melody-hentai-anime-camgirl-chaturbate


----------



## kevin92009

ColumbusRides said:


> I've been binge watching a few shows on AI on Prime and how the ultimate goal by the major companies (Amazon, Google, Facebook etc) and we'll get to a point where many jobs and industries will be eliminated or downsized. In this special, they showed a Robot Journalist and she said Robots may need therapy... they will eventually have human traits and start to think for themselves. This is just insane, Does anyone think we've gone to far? Where will people work? The only jobs can't be Engineers or Robot technicians. There is clearly something wrong.


this is why it's important to have self reliance , minimize consumerism , and never have debt , because you can only depend on yourself and can expect corporate america to pull the rug out from under you at any time . their goal is less for you more for them .


----------



## Dystopian Algorithm Serf

ColumbusRides said:


> I've been binge watching a few shows on AI on Prime and how the ultimate goal by the major companies (Amazon, Google, Facebook etc) and we'll get to a point where many jobs and industries will be eliminated or downsized. In this special, they showed a Robot Journalist and she said Robots may need therapy... they will eventually have human traits and start to think for themselves. This is just insane, Does anyone think we've gone to far? Where will people work? The only jobs can't be Engineers or Robot technicians. There is clearly something wrong.


Imagine what would happen if the "downsized" and those heading for "downsizing" all boycotted the products of the AI robber barons?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Soooo, let me get this straight. If your having sex with a bot, is it still cheating ? Asking for my husband.


----------



## mch

https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/27/autoblow-ai-deep-learning-sex-toy/


----------



## Alantc

The terminators are coming, the terminators are coming


----------



## mbd

ColumbusRides said:


> I've been binge watching a few shows on AI on Prime and how the ultimate goal by the major companies (Amazon, Google, Facebook etc) and we'll get to a point where many jobs and industries will be eliminated or downsized. In this special, they showed a Robot Journalist and she said Robots may need therapy... they will eventually have human traits and start to think for themselves. This is just insane, Does anyone think we've gone to far? Where will people work? The only jobs can't be Engineers or Robot technicians. There is clearly something wrong.


If I can be guaranteed on the AMZN delivery time, I am willing to sacrifice the humans &#128513;


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Truer than most know ^^^.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Invisible said:


> I think we've gone too far in some respects. People rely too much on technology, and we're losing a precious commodity, human interaction.


there's a swinging effect I liken this to.

there is always going to be progress but some things get lost in the transition that then eventually gets revitalized or transformed in other ways.

I really think people who know how to interact on a human level as well as comprehend and be able to utilize the new progresses.. those are the ones that are going to shine.

My absolute fav? This cutie who not only puts phone away the entire time we're together (tho I've peeped him breaking it out for a quick second while I run to the restroom to check on msgs from family).

but also comprehends and is excited for the wave of future progressions eg AI, crypto, etc.

It is amazing for someone whose so into tech to be able to disconnect himself from the tech... kind of annoying actually because I like using my phone so I'm glued onto it vs he's not.

What I'm trying to say is... there is hope.

it is an uphill climb though.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

IR12 said:


> We were training the robots to do our jobs. I switched to an industry that can never work completely without humans.


Porn?


----------



## GearHead600

Automation IS coming, and there's ultimately NOTHING we can do about it. For example, I have one friend who said he would NEVER drive for U/L because they're backing automated vehicles. I kindly informed him, they're coming whether he likes it or not, and whether he (individually) RS drives or not!


----------



## uberdriverfornow

GearHead600 said:


> Automation IS coming, and there's ultimately NOTHING we can do about it. For example, I have one friend who said he would NEVER drive for U/L because they're backing automated vehicles. I kindly informed him, they're coming whether he likes it or not, and whether he (individually) RS drives or not!


Autonmated cars running red lights. Yep, they are already here.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/already-happening.378038/post-5862758


----------



## Taxi2Uber

ColumbusRides said:


> *The goal is to elimate humans*


Human error.
Should have used robot spellcheck.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Taxi2Uber said:


> Human error.
> Should have used robot spellcheck.


----------



## Tony73

Who’s AL?


----------

